# 2012 vs 2013 DC Status



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I just got status, 2013. Great deal on WM...... 

I think they moved the BOA dial from the outside to the inside didn't they? You'd see that obviously. 

From my research I don't recall anything major being changed. Call DC and ask them...... they were helpful when I called.


----------



## LI Boarder (Jan 9, 2010)

what is WM? I am looking to purchase these boots also.


----------



## LI Boarder (Jan 9, 2010)

Just read the post, Whiskey Militia


----------



## JENKS (Oct 23, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> I just got status, 2013. Great deal on WM......
> 
> I think they moved the BOA dial from the outside to the inside didn't they? You'd see that obviously.
> 
> From my research I don't recall anything major being changed. Call DC and ask them...... they were helpful when I called.


The 12's have the boa dial on the inside as well. Don't know of any other changes besides colors.


----------



## LI Boarder (Jan 9, 2010)

just ordered 2012's from EVO. $186, never did see them pop up on WM and can't wait any longer. Funky colors but that stuff really does not matter to me.


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

Congratss

Thats some amazing color imo. Like one of the best matching scheme

Down the line its snowboarding mang... Supose to be funky


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

*2013 changes Status*

traction on the bottom of the 2013, the clear part, it crumbles apart, this is why they are on SAC, they want you to be stuck with them


----------

